# How many meals a day?



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

How many meals a day is everyone feeding with raw? When Jayda was on kibble I fed her twice a day, but now that she's on raw I've been feeding her only in the evenings so that I can be sure I'm around to watch her.

Is it ok to feed once a day? I'm always worrying about bloat and such things.

Also, if you feed more than once a day, do you do one meal with MM and one with RMBs and OM, or are the meals both balanced with everything?

Thanks!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

On a side note, I've also noticed that Jayda drinks WAY LESS water now! Before, I had to fill her water dish practically everytime I looked at it. Now I only have to fill it once a day. That's nice, it always worried me when she would gorge on water.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think I could get away with feeding once a day! Hummer is currently on 2.7 lbs of raw a day... way too much for one sitting! Not to mention he will throw up yellow bile if his stomach is empty too long, especially in the morning. Raw is digested faster than kibble, so obviously the stomach is empty longer. Something to keep in mind! I do at least 2 meals a day. And I've noticed him drinking less water too!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I feed twice a day...I just take the daily recommendations of RMB, MM and OM and divide it by two, then that's what I make the meals out of. So each bag contains 1/2 their day of RMB, MM and OM so by eating two bags a day, they get their whole day's worth.

It's easy and works for us. I know some people give a RMB in one meal and the other MM/OM in the other meal.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I feed once a day, in the evening, and the dogs stay crated for an hour or 2 afterward. When I fed twice a day, they would get RMBs in the evening and OM/MM/extras in the morning.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I fed Stark twice a day.

I use to do the whole RBM, MM and OM in one meal (twice per day) but that was TOO MUCH WORK dividing that all up equally into two meals per day (I pre-package all of my meat before I freeze it, that way I only have to pull out the bags I need for that day).

Now I seperate the RBM from the others and put the MM and the OM together in the same bag. Whatever I pull out of the freezer is what he gets then I suppliment the other for his evening meal.

I usually do MM and OM in the mornings because he doesn't need to be watched as closely so I can go and get ready, do my makeup, etc. and not have to worry so much about him.

Stark use to drink Lakes of water before he was switched to raw (for about 3 weeks after I got him) but when he turned 11 weeks old and was started on Raw, it was amazing how little water he consumed. I kept checking his water dish to see if it needed re-filling but there was tonnes in there!

I didn't really see a lot of changes in Stark because he was fed Raw at the breeders and I switched him to kibble when I got him (Origen and Wellness) for 3 weeks, but quickly realized it wasn't working (not eating, becoming skinny) so I made the decision to go to back to raw. 

My cats are on raw and always have been, same with my 12 year old Shepherd but thought that would be too exspensive for me. Turns out to be cheaper and so much healthier. Best decision I have made yet.


----------

